# Duyuru > Gündem >  İş ticareti bilmekte:Havuzlu, 5 Villalı Başbakan!

## bozok

*İş TİCARETİ BİLMEKTE!..*
*Havuzlu, 5 villalı Başbakan!*


Haber dün Habertürk Gazetesinde yayınlandı. Başbakan Erdoğan İstanbul Kısıklı’da bulunan villasına taşınıyor. Gerekçe güvenlik, yani Tayyip Bey o villada daha iyi korunacakmış. Habertürk’ün yazdığına göre villanın değeri 1.5 milyon dolar ki aşağı yukarı eski parayla 2.5 trilyona yakın... Erdoğan ailesinin *yan yana 5 ayrı villa*sı varmış. Nereden bakarsan 10 küsur trilyon... Vallahi çok iyi bir servet... 1994 öncesinde yani İstanbul Belediye Başkanı olmadan önce Refah Partisi’nden geçinmek için yardım aldığı iddia edilen *Tayyip Bey, maşallah çok çalışıp helal para ile zengin olmuş!* Baksanıza oğlunun biri armatör yani gemisi var, diğeri de pırlanta mağazası sahibi... Belli ki ülker bayiliği iyi para getirmiş. Ne yapıp edip bir bisküvi bayiliği kapmak gerekiyor. Dileriz kısa zamanda çok çalışıp şahsen zengin olan Başbakanımız 7 yıldır yönettiği ülkeyi de zenginleştirir!



*23.06.2009 / S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan’ın villaya taşınması bir destandır!*


*Necati Doğru*
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*24.06.2009*



Başbakan’ın ailesinin her ferdine İstanbul’un Kısıklı’sında ayrı ayrı 5 tripleks (üçer katlı) villa birden alarak *“villalı hayata”* atlaması *“yenilmişliğin yenmişliğe dönüşmesi ve gelişmesi”*dir.

Destanlık başarıdır.

Destanı yazılmalıdır.

Marşı da bestelenmelidir.

Nasıl ki Cumhuriyet’i ilk kuranların, yokluktan yoksulluktan kurtulmanın haykırışı olarak şair Behçet Kemal üağlar ile Faruk Nafiz üamlıbel’e sözlerini yazdırdıkları; *“üıktık açık alınla on yılda her savaştan (...) Demir ağlarla ördük ana yurdu dört baştan”* diyen* “10. Yıl Marşı”* yazıldı, şimdi bunun yanına bir *“80. Yıl Marşı”*nı koymanın zamanıdır.

Yeni şairler bulunmalı.

Yeni marş yazılmalıdır.

Sözleri şöyle olabilir:

*“üıplaktık!*

*Hamama girdik nalınla!*

*Mağduriyeti yendik.*

*20 yılda...*

*Villalarla ördük hayatı paha biçilmez malımla.”* 

***

Gerçekten de 20 yıl önce Başbakan, belediye başkanı olmadan önce, partisinin İstanbul İl Başkanı iken; tapusuz araziye ev yaptığı için kondusunu yıkmaya gelen dozerleri önce Atatürk posteri ve Türk bayrağı göstererek; olmadı taş atarak, zırhlar giymiş çelik kalkanlı polisi de geri püskürterek korumaya çalışan milyonlarca garipten-gurebadan biriydi. 15 yıl önce Kasımpaşa’da sahibinin adı Hasan Basri Yıldız (şimdi Denge Araştırma şirketinin Başkanı) olan 2 katlı kagir bir evde kiracı olarak oturuyordu.

Sonra üsküdar’a taşındı.

üsküdar’da Emniyet Mahallesi’nde partinin İstanbul İl Yönetim Kurulu üyesi ve gıda toptancılığından zengin Reşat Sözen’in binasında oturmaya başladı. 

15 yıl rüzgar gibi geçti.

İstanbul üamlıca sırtlarında Allah’ın bahşettiği yeşil rengin ne kadar çok tonu varsa hepsinin bulunduğu ve Kısıklı halkının “yeşilin göbeği” diye tarif ettiği eski bir köşkün arazisinde yapılan 10 villadan 5’ine Başbakan talip oldu.

Haber halktan gizlendi.

Fakat satın alındı villlalar.

***

20 yıl gibi kısa bir zamanda 2 katlı kagir evden 3 katlı önünde yüzme havuzu, bahçe kapısında özel korumalı, sabah bülbül sesleriyle uyanılan villaya taşındı.

Başarı öyküsüdür.

Ne öyküsü be...

Destandır...

Türkiye’de garipliğin-gurebalığın *“kader olmadığının”*, insanın hem politikanın en yüksek mevkilerinden biri olan başbakanlığa yükselebileceğinin, hem de zenginlerin cenneti dünyada inşa etme becerisinin somut adımı sayılan villalı hayata geçebileceğinin somut göstergesidir. 

Başbakan ispatladı:

Türkler başarabilir.

Yenilmişliği yenebilir.

Türkiye’de bir aile babası, 20 yılda kiracı olarak oturduğu kagir evden kendi malı 1.5 milyon dolarlık villaya geçebilir. Sadece kendisini değil, ailesini de villalı yaşama geçirebilir.

Bu, destan değilse nedir?


***


Başbakan nasıl başardı?

Ne yaptı, nasıl yaptı?

Kriz yılında villaya taşındı.

Anlatılmalı ve yazılmalıdır.

Gazetelere röportajı, üniversitelerin iktisat fakültelerine dersi, camilere vaazı konulmalıdır.

Yoksulluğun kökünü kazımak için *“Başbakan’ın yenilmişlikten yenmişliğe dönüşüm modeli”* her garibin, her gurebanın, her fakirin, her fukaranın bellemesi için *“hızlandırılmış kurslar”* düzenlenmelidir. Az gelişmişliğin sosyolojisi üzerinde çalışan Hindistanlı profesörler açıkça söylüyor ki, yoksulluğu bitirmek için kitlesel eğitim şarttır. Dolasıyla Türkiye’nin önüne altın bir fırsat çıktı.

Uyarıyorum!

Fırsat araya gitmesin!

*“Başbakan nasıl villalandı”* adlı kitlesel eğitim dersi müfredata girsin.

...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan'ın oturacağı yeni villa*


*DHA / 29 Haziran 2009* 



*1994 yılından beri İstanbul üsküdar’daki Emniyet Mahallesi’nde oturan Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın artık yeni adresi üamlıca Kısıklı’daki Saklıbahçe Villaları.*


*İşTE VİLLANIN FOTOğRAFLARI - GALERİ*


Başbakan Erdoğan, sessiz sedasız buraya taşınırken villalara giden sokağın girişinde güvenlik önlemleri alınarak içeriye girişlere izin verilmiyor. Duvarlarla çevrili sitenin çevresinde yüksek ağaçlar bulunduğundan içerisi görünmüyor.

Merak edilen villalar 2005 yılında görüntülenmişti. Başbakan Erdoğan'ın taşındığı villanın 3 katlı olduğu öne sürülüyor. 

Sitedeki diğer villalara ait olduğu iddia edilen fotoğraflar ise önceki yıllarda bazı mimarlık şirketlerinin web sayfasında yer almıştı. Fotoğraflarda Saklıbahçe Konakları'ndaki benzer tipteki villaların dışından ve içinden çeşitli kareler yer alıyor.

...

----------

